# New born cant stand up he is just laying



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

Hi yestarday night i had to assist a hatch because the egg has more tan 48 hours from the first pip and had pips everywhere. Everithing was fine the yolk was absorved and the chick has a Little dehidration i gave him a few drops of electrolites. The yolk could be observed thru the stomach. I put the chick in the nest but i noticed he could not sit. I came back hours later and the chick was still layed. the chick moves and has strength but cant stand. Today morning was still layed down and with no food so i had to feed. The chick ate well but i let it in the nest in the same condition he cant stand. The chick is strong an keep moving and is willing to live. Has not splayed legs, the legs are in place but seems that he cant move it or something is wrong. any help or advise is welcome, thanks


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Is he moving his legs? Is he pushing himself, crawling at all?


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

Yes he moves his legs, pushig, crawling, he is active does not stop moving. I was going to feed him but i notice he has not digested the food i gave him in the morning. He has food in his crop. i think hi cand digest if he is not standed up he is layed.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

tabatiels said:


> Yes he moves his legs, pushig, crawling, he is active does not stop moving. I was going to feed him but i notice he has not digested the food i gave him in the morning. He has food in his crop. i think hi cand digest if he is not standed up he is layed.


Is he in with his parents? Is it possible to get a short video of what you mean, new hatched chicks are not really strong enough to hold themselves upright for long, but should be able to prop themselves up on other eggs, or chicks.


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

Parents did not feed him since yesterday 7:00 pm to 12:00 pm today. i feed him at 8 am today and 12 pm, i took him out the nest at this time, because i was not returning home until 8 pm so i took him to work i did not want to take the chance parents dont feed him because i was not going to be able to check it. I see your point may be i am just worried because parens did not feed. They are a very good parents specially the male that is why i worried when he is ignoring him even he is chirping all the time, he has two older broders 6 days old. I will took a video maybe is a normal behavior i was never took a chick out of nest so Young. I will be feeding all day long an i will return it to nest at night, and check in the morning if he has been feed.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

tabatiels said:


> Parents did not feed him since yesterday 7:00 pm to 12:00 pm today. i feed him at 8 am today and 12 pm, i took him out the nest at this time, because i was not returning home until 8 pm so i took him to work i did not want to take the chance parents dont feed him because i was not going to be able to check it. I see your point may be i am just worried because parens did not feed. They are a very good parents specially the male that is why i worried when he is ignoring him even he is chirping all the time, he has two older broders 6 days old. I will took a video maybe is a normal behavior i was never took a chick out of nest so Young. I will be feeding all day long an i will return it to nest at night, and check in the morning if he has been feed.


When you have him out of the nest, make sure you are keeping him warm enough, not being warm enough can cause the crops to slow down cuz they are using energy, that should go towards digestion, to keep warm.


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

Here is the video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SQD8u3Uc8Y but y dont think this movement is natural. This is all he does not crawl from one site to another just moves like in the video


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

i forgot to say thet we are hera at 91 Fahrenheit


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

tabatiels said:


> Here is the video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SQD8u3Uc8Y but y dont think this movement is natural. This is all he does not crawl from one site to another just moves like in the video


I don't know to me his feet don't look right to me, also see how red he is and how dark his intestines are? He looks dehydrated to me.. 
http://www.justcockatiels.net/dehydrated-and-stunted-chicks.html


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

This chick also was an assisted hatch and not fed by his parents... In this pic he is less than 24 hours old.... See how he is pink not red and how his belly isn't black...


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Same chick, same time, different angle...


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

thanks, yes his belly has a black shadow but yestarday had a black line i think he is improving i am making his food with electrolites. I am poston a pic of his belly.

http://www.tiwaresystems.com/images/cockatiel/IMG_8564.JPG

I think his legs are well positioned i make a comparison between him and his 1 week older brother 

http://www.tiwaresystems.com/images/cockatiel/COMP.jpg


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

The new borns chicks legs position are different, mine positiondescribes an L and the one of the pictures describes a V may be are the legs, 

look this comparison


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

Here is a better picture of his legs. Sorry about the poop










Definitly he is red an dehidrated as you tell. I just feed him again


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

Another angle


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

tabatiels said:


> Another angle


Maybe it is just the way he is holding his legs/feet but they look underdeveloped to me.. I am no expert that's for sure! His intestines are looking more hydrated so that's a good thing, are you making his meals with enough liquid? I think he should be a bit warmer than 91 as well....


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

Not expert eather, i had one splayed leg once two years ago, and looked very different, that history did not end well. I hope it is just the way he is holding his leg, because a underdevelopment wolud be a serius problem. I am waiting a new hatch between today and tomarrow, he just pip today morning. then i would be able to make a bether comparison. I had a lot of problems with this clutch i had to assis all of them but his two older brothers are doing fine. This is their first clutch together may be they are not 100% compatibles, they are not related each othet, each came from a very different site. 

the environment is 91 the food is about 102, and i am giving the fook with plenty liquid.

I may put him like in a swing so he can be standed up an not been ignored by his parents.


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

thank you very much for your help if i found a reason, there is an improvement, or when i had pictures of the comming chick i will update the thread.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

tabatiels said:


> thank you very much for your help if i found a reason, there is an improvement, or when i had pictures of the comming chick i will update the thread.


You are most welcome, I will be looking forward to the comparison between the 2 babies... I am sending him best wishes and lots of luck.. Please keep me updated how he is doing as I am very interested and rooting for the e fella.


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

The last yesterdays feeding was at 10 pm i put him back in to the nest, at 5 am he had an empty crop, the parents did not feed. The status is like yestarday he cant stand he is just laying and chirping, he is is still Little red but intestins are getting cleared. His Young brother has not hach yet it has been 24 hours since he piped. I am looking a way to stand him up so parents dont ignore him.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't know how you would be able to stand him up that the parents could still brood him... Hope he gets stronger soon.


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

Hi, the chick passed away yesterday, despite my efforts. The saturday was no signs of dehidration, he was eating well, the crop was empty every time i feed, but yesterday at afternoon when was feeding time he was gone. He never could stand, he was always chirping and trying to move may be this was to many stress for him. His younger brother hatched yestarday night i checked today and he was feeded by his parents. His parents never feed him he was ignored.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

So sorry to hear you lost him, I do believe something was not right with his legs and or feet... Maybe there were problems inside as well, sometimes our birds know this and that's why they reject them, good luck with the new bub. Thanks for updating.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

tabatiels said:


> Hi, the chick passed away yesterday, despite my efforts. The saturday was no signs of dehidration, he was eating well, the crop was empty every time i feed, but yesterday at afternoon when was feeding time he was gone. He never could stand, he was always chirping and trying to move may be this was to many stress for him. His younger brother hatched yestarday night i checked today and he was feeded by his parents. His parents never feed him he was ignored.


The parents will not feed a baby that is ill or not likely to make it. Resources are often limited in the wild, and feeding a sick baby is just wasting food that could feed healthy chicks. It happens, you did all you could.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

I am so, so sorry to hear that the chick didn't make it. But at least the parents are helping out with the second one now. May that one live a long and happy life.


----------



## tabatiels (May 11, 2015)

thanks for your comments, yes his parents ignore him, but his tree brothers are doing well. I also have read that parents ignore ills chiks and no mather what you do this happens. Well i did what i could and new thanks for your help and coments.


----------

